

What if Mick Jagger responded to Keith Richards about his new autobiography? - aneth
http://www.slate.com/id/2273611/

======
aneth
As far as I can tell, this is a real response by Mick Jagger, not a "what if,"
as the person who changed the title seems to think. The writing is raw and
excellent. It's fascinating to see how MJ juggles the image of the Stones amid
the chaos.

Edit: On second thought maybe not.

